# Kernel > 2.6.30 Bugs or Features?

## musv

Hallo, 

ich hab heut seit Monaten mal wieder ein vollständiges Update (~amd64) mit den üblichen Probleme durchgezogen. Nur beim Kernel bin ich bisher noch ratlos. 

Rechner: Athlon X2 6000

Motherboard: Abit A-N68SV(MCP68S)

Seit 2.6.31 (hatte ich mal probiert) werden bei mir die Voltage- und Lüfterwerte nicht mehr angezeigt. Sensor dafür ist k8temp. Und heute mit 2.6.33 bin ich dann auf das Problem gestoßen, dass mein Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr erkannt wird. Beschrieben auch hier sehr gut. 

Hatte die Folge, dass ich erstmal wieder zurück zu 2.6.30 bin. Hat jemand dafür schon Workarounds gefunden?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Etwas genauer würde schon helfen. Zu lm_sensors: Das merkst du daran, ob die Module beim Systemstart geladen werden. Wenn sie nicht geladen werden und es eine Fehlermeldung gibt, dann musst du acpi_enforce_resources=lax dem Kernel beim Starten mitgeben.

Bei Wlan hatte ich auch mal Probleme, da wurde ein Parameter bei make menuconfig nicht richtig übernommen. Gibt doch mal die Meldung beim booten und von dmesg.

----------

